
Videogames Might Be Keeping Young Men Out of the Workforce - lumisota
https://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2017/07/13/videogames-might-be-keeping-young-men-out-of-the-workforce
======
digikata
Is correlation != causation not a consideration anymore? They should have
spent much more time seeing if the causation analysis was any good whatsoever.

